# New pics. (Lyric and Heidi pics added)



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I think I'm finally getting the hang of "punching" them down. I only got pictures of two of them. Lyrae and Orion.

Orion was not cooperative though. :angry: 









This was the best I could get of him. (ornery little sucker, he'll get used to it though)









Luckily Lyrae was perfectly happy to cooperate. :greengrin: (now the question is did I do it right?)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New pics.*

Oh my goodness he is BIG!!! handsome too


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: New pics.*

Yep! :greengrin: He's a VERY big boy! Thank you, I personally think he's a hunk. (I'm a bit biased though) Lyric finally came into heat so now I'm just waiting on him to breed her! 

So did I get Lyrae set up okay? At least am I improving on it? lol I'm trying to get ready for shows in the Spring.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: New pics.*

i'd set her front feet a little more forwards. so they line up with her shoulder blades. theyre both beauties, imagine the kids!!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New pics.*

Oh that's exciting Lyric is coming into heat!

And I do think Orion is SO pretty.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New pics.*

they are so beautiful!!!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: New pics.*

Actually Alaska, if I'm correct, Orion IS Lyrae's kid!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: New pics.*



AlaskaBoers said:


> i'd set her front feet a little more forwards. so they line up with her shoulder blades. theyre both beauties, imagine the kids!!!


Yep Orion is Lyrae's buckling. :wink: She's being bred to Chase who is black with some white spots this year. (his sire also has spots) So I'm hoping for more spots! (hopefully on a couple of doelings this year) Orion is being bred to Lyric and Heidi.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New pics.*

Wow, he did get big!!! He is so handsome though. :drool:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: New pics.*

oh well,  theyre both pretty either way, wether related or not! hoe old is lyrae?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: New pics.*

Thanks! Lyrae is 4 years old.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: New pics.*

oh my gosh i love orions face in the first picture hahaha


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: New pics.*

lol. Yeah he had decided he didn't want away from Lyric and Heidi who were in heat. :roll: At least I know he knows his job. :wink:


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: New pics.*

Orion reminds me of a fawn. He is quite handsome!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: New pics.*

Thank you.  I love his coloration.

I got Lyric and Heidi set up today! Along with Lyrae again.

Lyric first. She's stretched out too much in the first one, but it gives you an idea of how LONG she is.


















Next is Heidi. She didn't want to cooperate much. :roll:










And then I got Lyrae again, I think her conformation looks better in this one than the other.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa you are doing a great job! Orion is growing so fast! Lyrae is sure to give you spotted doelings...one just like Orion too...Heidi and Lyric have always been just gorgeous girls.....and I still just love those ears!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you liz! I'm just hoping for Lyrae to even get BRED right now, haven't seen her in heat, so I guess she could be bred already. :scratch: I'm pretty sure Heidi and Lyric got bred last week by Orion. :leap:


----------

